# My pictures are too big to upload? Help a newbie out!



## ArtFreak (Apr 7, 2014)

I just tried to upload my first photo on this forum (besides my avatar) but it would not work because my picture was too big. The only editing software I have is the ViewNX2 that came free with my Nikon (I am planning to invest in something much better here pretty soon) and it doesn't resize, at least not that I can tell. Should I just google 'resize pictures' and use one of the free things on the web, or is there something on the forum that could help resize without completely killing my image quality, or am I maybe doing something wrong upload wise? (I click on the attachment icon, a screen pops up, add file, select file, it won't let me upload and I'm guessing it has to do with the red exclamation mark saying the photo is too big. I tried 'basic uploader' but that just loaded for a while and did nothing at all)
Sorry guys, kinda a noob to the forum! Thanks for any help. :hail:


----------



## ArtFreak (Apr 7, 2014)

I just realized that I put this in completely the wrong place! So sorry! I don't see a place to delete my thread so I'm guessing a mod has to do it. Feel free to move/delete, however that works! Can't believe I put this in 'Informative Articles"! Geesh!


----------



## BrickHouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Rather than upload, I might consider opening a flickr account and embedding off of that.


----------



## ArtFreak (Apr 7, 2014)

You mean adding a link to the picture on flickr in the post?


----------



## BrickHouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Yeah, just cut and paste the BB code into the post.


----------



## ArtFreak (Apr 7, 2014)

Ok. thank you!


----------



## BrickHouse (Apr 7, 2014)

My pleasure!


----------

